# Hitch height ?



## Hitch Pin (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone know the hitch height of a Coachman Freedom Express LTZ 191RB ?

I’m setting up a new hitch before we take it out for our first trip, my driveway is not very level, I can’t get a good measurement on it. I called Coachman and the man that I talked to was not sure.


----------

